# Anyone recover their guns from operation anything for a buck?



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a meeting at the ATF office monday to reclaim mine anyone else?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

is this the one they got out your truck (grand dads old gun i hope)


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

yes sir I am amazed, I won't believe it untill it's in my hands though!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice!!! I hope you get it back! :thumbup:


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Did they contact you, or did you have to go to the open house?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe another STING OPERATION, be careful:thumbsup: 
Between STING OPERATIONS and RED LIGHT CAMERAS you got to be careful,:thumbsup:


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Gun*

Get a copy of arrest,pawn. Know who did it goodluck maxfold


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Turns out it was not mine....BIG BUMMER!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dang! :thumbdown:


----------

